
Superlanguages: A Revolutionary Approach to Development - nreece
http://www.theserverside.com/news/thread.tss?thread_id=48741
======
mixmax
Seems like some marketing department wrote this.

"A superlanguage provides a number of technical features that are specifically
designed to close the gap between the concepts in the application domain and
the technologies that are used to implement the application. Superlanguages
can be used to empower development teams by increasing the sophistication of
the tools they use to implement the application."

It doesn't say anything!

~~~
Hexstream
"Superlanguage" is the marketer's word for a DSL (Domain Specific Language),
apparently.

~~~
chaostheory
from looking at the implementation:
<http://www.theserverside.com/news/thread.tss?thread_id=48493>

why? It looks like it'll just make things even more complicated and messy

------
pg
What a pile o words. Summary: Greenspun strikes again.

~~~
gruseom
Literally! Chapter 12 "provides a complete mini-Lisp system including a
package of builtin operators that you can extend."

